# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Η δομή του GBC : Περιήγηση  , Συμμετοχή , Τεχνικά ζητήματα >  Τίτλοι μελών!!!

## GreekBirdClub

*Αρκετό καιρό τώρα έχουμε κάνει μια μικρή ανανέωση για να δώσουμε ένα ευχάριστο τόνο στα προφίλ σας.*
*Αλλάξαμε τους τίτλους των μελών από το ψυχρό" member" !!!!! * 
*Οι τίτλοι είναι οι παρακάτω και αλλάζουν ανάλογα με τον αριθμό των δημοσιεύσεων σας.*




*0-50---> Αυγό*
*51-200---> Στη φωλιά.*
*201-500---> Εκκολαπτόμενος.*
*501-1000--> Στο κλαδί.*
*1001-5000--> Κελαηδάω*
*5001-απεριόριστα --> Αρχηγός Σμήνους*
*
*

----------


## Gardelius

Έχω καποιες *<ενστασεις>* ....αλλα θα τις στειλω με αναφορα!!!!! Και παλι σας ευχαριστουμε!!!!!!!

----------


## Ρία

Εγώ αμα θέλω μπορώ να κάνω αίτηση για να μου βάλετε κανέναν περίεργο?

----------


## mitsman

Ενας και ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟΣ εχει δικο του τιτλο! χααχαχαα

----------


## Ρία

χίλια συγγνώμη!! δεν ήθελα να προσβάλω τον αετό!

----------

